
Ask HN: Why isn't there a Reddit/Pinterest for resale? - solo1preneur
There are many lifestyle &#x2F; category based mobile buy&#x2F;sell marketplaces:<p>For example:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;poshmark.com&#x2F; - womens fashion<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sobump.com&#x2F; - streetwear<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;depop.com&#x2F; - creatives marketplace<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.etsy.com&#x2F; - maker&#x2F;vintage<p>... many more<p>To me, this is like user forums before reddit&#x2F;subreddits came along.<p>My question is: Why isn&#x27;t there an app that lets users create, curate, and shop all of these topics in one spot. Each one of the links listed above would be analogous to a subreddit on the platform.
======
michaels9876
Isn't it craigslist?

~~~
solo1preneur
Craigslist is more like 4chan imo, a list of pre-determined boards. Also,
craigslist is based on locality of the seller & in person meet-ups.

This project would let users create small buy & sell communities around
anything from fashion trends (e.g. streetwear, coachella, grunge, etc...) to
weird hobbies (collectibles, watches, vintage maps/globes, etc...)

